# Amazon MP3 Qualität



## Ecle (20. Februar 2011)

*Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Hallo,
was haltet ihr von der Qualität?
Bei mir hat fast jedes Album von Amazon Knacker. Seitdem ich meine neuen Lautsprecher (Nubert 311) und einen Denon Stereo Verstärker habe fallen mir diese Knacker sehr unangenehm auf. Ich habe schon den Support angeschrieben und diese behaupten keine Knacker hören zu können. Außerdem seien die MP3s auch nur für MP3 Player geeignet und nicht für hochwertige Anlagen.
Tja, ich werde definitiv nichts mehr in MP3 kaufen.
Schade um das Geld, habe schon einige von Amazon...


----------



## troppa (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Naja MP3-Quali halt, aber "besondere" Knackser, wie man sie bei Jitter-Errors oder LP-Kratzern hat, habe ich bisher bei Amazon nur bei zwei MP3's von ca. 500 gehört. Die mittlerweile leider, bei einigen Gernes, üblichen Loudness-War-Verzehrungen leider schon. Aber den Vogel abgeschossen hat folgende MP3 von Musicload:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also diese "Masterstück" kann ich auch mit meiner Teufel 5.1 Anlage auf Mute nicht wirklich genießen.^^ Das Lied find ich eigentlich gut, aber was haben sie damit angestellt?


----------



## Bier (2. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Also ich lad lieber bei iTunes.
Da hab ich 256 kBit/s AAC, was deutlich besser ist.
Aber am liebsten immer noch original CD's, da hat man einfach die besste Qualität.

Mal ne Frage: 
Ich hab mir dennoch gestern mal ''I need a Doctor'' von ''Dr. Dre'' bei Amazon geladen und die Qualität ist echt unter aller Sau!
Das Lied besteht zum größten Teil aus Rauschen und Knistern.
Ist das Lied einfach so schlecht aufgenommen, oder liegt das an der minderwertigen MP3 Qualität?
Da hätte ich es mir echt besser bei Youtube laden können!


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Die Songs sind so - leider. Ich bin übrigens voll zufrieden mit den Amazon-MP3. 

Lade ich mir dort immer zuerst, bevor ich mir die CD kaufe, wenn es denn eine CD gibt. Ich bezweifle jetzt auch mal, dass es einen riesen Unterschied zwischen 256er MP3 und 256er AAC gibt. Jage doch mal den DR-Range-Meter durch (siehe Kompaktlautsprechertest). Da siehst du schnell, ob Clipping und Dynamik stimmen.

Die GLE 490 offenbart halt alles gnadenlos. Schlimmer als eine Karat, wie ich jetzt feststellen durfte. MP3 ist nicht so schlecht, wie es immer gemunkelt wird. Jedenfalls kann eine 2.000 € Box immer noch mehr aus einer MP3 raus holen, als eine 500 € Box. So schlecht kann es also nicht sein.


----------



## Bier (2. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

So hab es jetzt mal mit dem DR-Range-Meter analysiert.
Mit dem Ergebnis kann ich jedoch recht wenig anfangen.
Hab mal einen Sreenshot gemacht.
Auf der Internetseite von dem Tool waren auch noch so rote und grüne Balken eingeblendet, diese fehlen bei mir irgendwie.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Die Dynamik-Rate ist OK. 9 ist jetzt nicht das Überergebnis, aber auch kein Totalausfall. Alles über 12 darf man als Top ansehen. Unter 6 als Flop.

An dem "over" bei Peak kannst du sehen, dass Clipping vorhanden ist. Das würde dein "Knistern" erklären. Wenn du die Anzahl wissen willst, musst du den Clipping-Analyzer installieren (Excel benötigt). Die Bedienung ist aber nicht so ganz eindeutig von dem Programm.


----------



## riedochs (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Ich muss sagen daß ich inzwischen wieder CDs kaufe und selbst rippe. Der Qualitätsunterschied ist es mir wert.


----------



## Bier (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Alles über 12 darf man als Top ansehen. Unter 6 als Flop.


 
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.
Ich dachte das wäre umgekehrt, weil alle meine original CD's so 4-6 haben.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Dann frag ich mich jetzt ernsthaft was du für Musik hörst.
Die DR Bewertung geht durch mp3 Konvertierung übrigens nicht runter. Der Dynamikumfang wird bei vernünftiger Komprimierung nämlich im Vergleich zur CDs so gut wie garnicht eingeschränkt.
Eine gute Aufnahme sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür muss die Musik an sich natürlich auch erst einmal so einen Umfang erlauben. Es gibt durchaus perfekt aufgenommene Stücke die einfach keine höhere Dynamik als "10" haben.


----------



## Bier (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

No Superstar von  Remady z.B. hat eine DR von 6 und ist original.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Nur weil es auf CD ist, heißt das nicht, dass die Qualität stimmt. Stichwort Loudness War. Die Musik wird so laut abgemischt, dass Dynamik nahezu flöten geht. Ist bei vielen Chart-Songs der Fall. Bedanken darfst du dich beim Handy-Publikum und der Bumm-Bumm Hörerschaft und natürlich dem Produzenten, der für diese Zielgruppe abmischt.


----------



## riedochs (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nur weil es auf CD ist, heißt das nicht, dass die Qualität stimmt. Stichwort Loudness War. Die Musik wird so laut abgemischt, dass Dynamik nahezu flöten geht. Ist bei vielen Chart-Songs der Fall. Bedanken darfst du dich beim Handy-Publikum und der Bumm-Bumm Hörerschaft und natürlich dem Produzenten, der für diese Zielgruppe abmischt.


 
Der Charts kram ist nicht ganz mein Stil.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Charts kram ist nicht ganz mein Stil.


 
Dito.


----------



## Bier (3. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

mhh schon doof.
Jetzt mal ne Frage die eigl nicht in das Thema passt:

Welcher Song ist richtig gut dafür geeignet, um zu sehen was meine Boxen so drauf haben?
Also was sauber aufgenommenes, was den LS einiges abverlangt.


----------



## troppa (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



Bier schrieb:


> Welcher Song ist richtig gut dafür geeignet, um zu sehen was meine Boxen so drauf haben?
> Also was sauber aufgenommenes, was den LS einiges abverlangt.



Ja, eigentlich ganz einfach und ganz schwierig zu beantworten:

Ja, könnt ich jetzt sagen - die oder die Aufnahme von Beethovens Neunter (Karajan und Bernstein FTW), Playing the Piano von Ryuichi Sakamoto, Leave Your Sleep von Natalie Merchant, Relative Truth von Ghosts and Sparrows, die STEREO-Test-CD oder oder oder...

Aber dass halte ich für albern, wenn ich dass hier nämlich richtig sehe, hörst du sowieso lieber was anders. (?Hip Hop?, ?R&B? also nur so ne Vermutung) Daher würde ich dir lieber eine von deinen CDs empfehlen, aber vlt. jetzt nicht deine Überlieblingsplatte, die du schon auswendig kennst. Zudem na klar - mit möglichst hoher DR also Vorzugsweise Pressungen Mitte, Ende der Achziger, Anfang der Neunziger. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist hast du ja immer noch das DR-Meter, aber ich würde nicht jeden Track von den CD, die in Frage kämen, rippen und testen denke der Schnellste (weil meist laut teste) und der Langsamste sollten da für die DR-Messung reichen.

Ich bin zumindest eigentlich so bisher immer am Besten gefahren, naja ich muss aber dabei sagen, dass ich mir bisher nur zwei Mirco-Anlagen und ein Paar Lautsprecher gönnen konnte.


----------



## netheral (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Zu den MP3s bei Amazon: Ich habe locker 30 - 40 Alben dort gedownloaded seit es den Dienst gibt. Bisher hatte ich nur bei zwei Songs "knistern" oder "Fehler". Diese habe ich Reklamiert, sie wurden mir gutgeschrieben und ich konnte sie dann nach einigen Tagen erneut herunterladen. Der Fehler war weg. Das war z.B. bei einem Song des aktuellen Firewind-Albums. Nun hat auch er perfekte Qualität.
Seither höre ich jedes Album einmal relativ leise durch, bevor ich "vertrauensvoll" etwas aufdrehe.

Ansonsten bin ich mit den MP3s echt zufrieden. Auf einem Beyerdynamic MMX-300 hört man sehr schnell knistern, weil hier einfach andere Hardwarequalität vorhanden ist und Fehler noch schneller herauskommen. Aber bei Amazon habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Allgemein könnte ich eh höchste Lobeshymnen über Amazon trallern, wie "gestern um 21 Uhr bestellt, heute klingelte der Postbote".

Also ich bin zufrieden.

Wen es interessiert: Die Alben kommen alle aus dem Rock - Metal bereich. Und da ist teilweise deutlich mehr los als in aktuellen Pop-Songs. 

Interessant finde ich die MP3s vor allem bei Alben, die ich nicht unbedingt im Regel stehen haben muss, aber die ich einfach mag. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Manche Harteisen-Platten gibt es bei Amazon für unter 5 Euro.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



Bier schrieb:


> mhh schon doof.
> Jetzt mal ne Frage die eigl nicht in das Thema passt:
> 
> Welcher Song ist richtig gut dafür geeignet, um zu sehen was meine Boxen so drauf haben?
> Also was sauber aufgenommenes, was den LS einiges abverlangt.


 
Das ist eigtl schwer zu sagen. Ich persönlich höre immer Celine Dion  direkt von CD. Zb. I'm Alive und A new day. Finde da kann man noch schön raushören. Aber auch Musik die ich gerne höre und gut kenne, wo
ich weiß, dass die Quali ganz gut ist. Bei bekannten Songs hört man (finde ich) am ehesten Fehler heraus. Wenn einem iwas seltsam oder besser vorkommt, wird das eher wahrgenommen als bei unbekannten titeln.

Auch Didjeridu höre ich mir gerne an wenn ich iwas neu habe.


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Soo ich habe vorhin mal ein paar wirklich alte CD's (auch unter anderem Celine Dion) meiner Eltern rausgekramt.
Was mir als erstes Aufgefallen ist: Ich muss den Verstärker weiter aufdrehen (was denke ich mal am fehlenden Loudness War liegt).
Aber obwohl es eigl. gar nicht so meine Musikrichtung ist, kann ich gar nicht mehr Aufhören mir eine CD nach der anderen anzuhören und dabei einfach nur stumpf auf meinem Sofa zu sitzen
Die Qualität ist gar nicht mit aktuellen Songs vergleichbar!
Echt traurig, dass heute alles nur auf Lautstärke abgemischt wird.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

wobei es heute auch noch "gute" cds gibt. nur sollte man finde ich, keine bravo hits oder sonstige kaufen.. da wird einfach nur gequetscht und gespielt wie es nur geht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Es ist halt vor allem auch bei elektronischer Musik oft sogar stilistisch so gewollt, dass es etwas "pumpt", also übertriebene loudness/Komprimierung. Bei anderen genres wiederum passt es aber dann überhaupt nicht.

Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen, ob die Alben vergleichsweise SEHR gut aufgenommen sind, aber vlt schau auch mal nach was wie zB Depeche Mode - Violator. Das ist aus den 90ern, DM waren schon damals eine "Legende", d.h. die wissen, wie es geht - aber loudnesswar gab es damals AFAIK noch nicht im normalem Popbereich, zudem waren die Klangerzeuger damals auch echte Synthies und keine Programme, die am PC den Sound erzeugten, und die Abmischung erfolgte auch noch eher von Hand mit Effektgeräten und nicht ausschließlich mit Software. Ich finde den Sound sehr genial, die kleinen Synthienuancen und elektronischen Percussionsounds, die die ganzen lieder untermalen, die man ebensogut auch mit Gitarre und "echtem" Schlagzeug hätte aufnehmen können (gibt ja auch ein paar coverversionen zB von Personal Jesus, World in my eyes, Enjoy the Silence usw.). Oder aus dem Rock-Bereich vielleicht mal ein Album von Pearl Jam anhören, oder auch Nirvana.


Aber insgesamt find ich das Lied an sich immer noch zu 99,9% das wesentliche - ich kenn an sich kein Lied, das mir gefällt, aber das ich wegend es Sounds dann ablehne.

GANZ schlimm find ich zB Katy Perry - die Vocals hören sich an, als hätte man die Stimme zigmal ausgepresst und zusammenkomprimiert, das ist kein normales entspanntes Singen mehr, sondern erinnert mehr an einen unglaubliche Scheisswurst mit dem Weizen und der Pizza vom Vorabend, die einen seit einer Stunde quält, aber nicht rauskann, und dann endlich *FLUMMMP*


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*



Herbboy schrieb:


> GANZ schlimm find ich zB Katy Perry - die Vocals hören sich an, als hätte man die Stimme zigmal ausgepresst und zusammenkomprimiert, das ist kein normales entspanntes Singen mehr, sondern erinnert mehr an einen unglaubliche Scheisswurst mit dem Weizen und der Pizza vom Vorabend, die einen seit einer Stunde quält, aber nicht rauskann, und dann endlich *FLUMMMP*


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen!

Ich bin jetzt schon den halben Tag dabei alte CD's zu suchen und sie mir anzuhören
Echt wahnsinn, wie der Unterschied ist.
Vor allem Gitarren usw. hören sich einfach nur genial an.
Auch die Bühnendarstellung ist gewaltig.
Wenn ich am Wochenende bei meinem Vater bin, werde ich mir erst mal ein paar CD's von ihm ausleihen.
Er hat sehr viele alte CD's aus dem Rockbereich.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2011)

*AW: Amazon MP3 Qualität*

Naja ich hab bisher net so viel von amazon geloaded aber das was ich gekauft hab hatte keine Probleme es war alles in 256 Kbits aber ok war iwi gar net so schlecht


----------

